# KitKat Chunky -- which do you favour?



## robert@fm (Feb 1, 2012)

Nestl? are currently running a promo aimed at introducing a new flavour of KitKat Chunky.  On offer are:


Chocolate Orange

Peanut Butter

Double Chocolate

White Chocolate

Which will/would you vote for?

Personally, my choice would be the Clockwork Orange flavour -- horrorshow, droogs!  Although if there were a Mint Choc bar on offer (especially if it were a Dark one) I would go for that instead.

I hope that the White "Chocolate" bar gets the least votes; why they're allowed to call that stuff "chocolate" when it has no cocoa solids is beyond me...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> Nestl? are currently running a promo aimed at introducing a new flavour of KitKat Chunky.  On offer are:
> 
> 
> Chocolate Orange
> ...



When I was in Leningrad as part of my Russian degree there was a girl there who pronounced 'Kharrasho' as 'horrorshow' - made us all smile  It means good and 'droog' is the Russian for friend 

Mint, dark and orange would all get my vote!


----------



## Steff (Feb 1, 2012)

Dble choc for me m m m


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 1, 2012)

Double chocolate all the way!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 1, 2012)

Tis the white chocolate for me

Baby Muppet brought me a White Chocolate Kitkat home yesterday, she knows that A, kitkats are my fav snack and B, white chocolate would be my must have for a desert Island


----------



## Steff (Feb 1, 2012)

Now the proper answer would be none I dont eat chocolate, but then that would just make some of us liers


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 2, 2012)

are we allowed kitkats?  ;-)


----------



## imtrying (Feb 2, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> Tis the white chocolate for me
> 
> Baby Muppet brought me a White Chocolate Kitkat home yesterday, she knows that A, kitkats are my fav snack and B, white chocolate would be my must have for a desert Island



wow, I didn't know they did white chocolate ones!!!!!!! How have I not seen these in the shops???? 

(white choc would be my answer lol)


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 2, 2012)

If its KitKat, I'll take all flavours please


----------



## shirl (Feb 2, 2012)

Has to be orange all the way!!  

Shirl


----------



## PhilT (Feb 2, 2012)

shirl said:


> Has to be orange all the way!!
> 
> Shirl


 
Me too, I love orange with chocolate especially if chocolate is dark.


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 2, 2012)

imtrying said:


> wow, I didn't know they did white chocolate ones!!!!!!! How have I not seen these in the shops????



White Choc is one of the four temporary new flavours Nestl? have introduced with a view to making one of them permanent, though I'm sure the orange one has been on offer before as a "Limited Edition".  In the old days Woolworths would be sure to stock that kind of thing; nowadays I suppose it would be Wilcos or the larger supermarkets.

I saw a TV ad for the promo on Tuesday night, because I was desperate for a leak and hence popped into a pub.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 2, 2012)

I got mine from my local Tesco Express, didn't look when I was shopping in Asda last night when I was shopping...

Yes about 3 years ago the orange kitkat was out as a limited addition..

But it's got to be white chocolate, just has to be


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 2, 2012)

It has to be the peanut butter, if you dont think so, then you haven't tried it..............


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 2, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> It has to be the peanut butter, if you dont think so, then you haven't tried it..............



I'm with you. I love Reece's Pieces too. Can't get them up here though.


----------



## FM001 (Feb 2, 2012)

The orange are nice as were the mint, my vote would have to be for the orange Kitkat.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 2, 2012)

i havent had a kitkat chunky in years....and at the moment i crave chocolate, i drool over chocolate.... dont eat it really as the calories negate any trainin i do and also messes up my sugars.... make a puddling with cocoa in and sweetener to satisfy my need lol


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 2, 2012)

Medusa said:


> i havent had a kitkat chunky in years....and at the moment i crave chocolate, i drool over chocolate.... dont eat it really as the calories negate any trainin i do and also messes up my sugars.... make a puddling with cocoa in and sweetener to satisfy my need lol



WOW, your very strict on yourself..............that's probably a good thing though.........

would the extra few hundred calories be noticed? whats your daily intake?


----------



## Medusa (Feb 2, 2012)

i dont actually count calories i do it all by eye, have done since becoming diabetic i know roughly what different food does to my blood tests and will reduce insulin rather than eat more when i train, i try to get as much protein as i can in my diet...... when you do 15 mins to start a workout on a cross trainer and work yourself very hard and only burn off 275 calories you realise a chunky kit kat really aint worth it........


----------



## Medusa (Feb 2, 2012)

ps my hba1c is currently 7.2 but my aim for this year is to lower it.... will let you know how that goes


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow choccy orange is in the lead, i would of thought double choc would be winning


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 3, 2012)

AlisonM said:


> I'm with you. I love Reece's Pieces too. Can't get them up here though.



Would you like a survival parcel sent to you?


----------



## imtrying (Feb 3, 2012)

come on people, get voting for the white chocolate!! yummy!! lol


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2012)

Andy HB said:


> The oldies have the whip hand I think!



yeah I noticed alot of over 30s had answered *runs* >>>>>>


----------



## MeanMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Looked for them in Adsa today couldn't find them

Tried getting the white Choc ones for K from my Tesco delivery last week but they didn't send or substitute any other flavour

Without trying them I would say either double Choc or peanut butter  - will see if I can find any tomorrow as I will going to place known locally as 'pound town' due to large number of ?1 and 99p stores


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 3, 2012)

I cant find any either..........

It might be that all these flavours were released and then withdrawn, and now they are deciding which one it going out permanently.........

Can anyone confirm these flavours being on sale now?


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 3, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Can anyone confirm these flavours being on sale now?



http://www.nestle.co.uk/featuredstories/Pages/KitKatFourChunkyFlavours.aspx


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 3, 2012)

I can confirm as at 3.40pm, the official rating from KitKat is

1/ Peanut Butter__________46%

2/ White Choc____________25%

3/ Orange Choc___________19%

4/ Double Choc___________11%


Still another 2 weeks to go before final result.


----------



## Paul (Feb 3, 2012)

whats wrong with Kit Kats just as they are they have been just fine for years why try to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## Monica (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry, I'm a bit late with this, but I could only find white and double choc ones (didn't buy either). Fiona is very disappointed, because she wanted to try the peanut butter one.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 10, 2012)

Monica said:


> Sorry, I'm a bit late with this, but I could only find white and double choc ones (didn't buy either). Fiona is very disappointed, because she wanted to try the peanut butter one.



Tell Fiona from me she hasn't missed much, it was disgusting.
It's cheaper to melt some choc in a pan and coat tsp of peanut butter in said chocolate.


----------



## Monica (Feb 10, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Tell Fiona from me she hasn't missed much, it was disgusting.
> It's cheaper to melt some choc in a pan and coat tsp of peanut butter in said chocolate.



Ok I'll tell her


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 10, 2012)

We got the Chocolate orange and white chocolate ones at Morrisons today, they also had the double chocolate.
I must say the white chocolate is yummy..


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 10, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> We got the Chocolate orange and white chocolate ones at Morrisons today, they also had the double chocolate.
> I must say the white chocolate is yummy..



Def a vote for the white choc, 

Funny enough though I have not seen very much of the kit kats in the big super markets. 
The village shop has the whole lot on sale though.


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 10, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Def a vote for the white choc,
> 
> Funny enough though I have not seen very much of the kit kats in the big super markets.
> The village shop has the whole lot on sale though.



Sue, Funnily enough our local Morrisons didn't have them last week, but there was a big display there today put in by the Kit Kat merchandiser, the only one missing was the peanut butter.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 10, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Sue, Funnily enough our local Morrisons didn't have them last week, but there was a big display there today put in by the Kit Kat merchandiser, the only one missing was the peanut butter.



How odd,
Mind you the shop owner has had to reorder supplies of the white choc as keeps selling out. The PB is the slowest seller and has the most negative comments as well.


----------

